# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Dyndrite Day 10/29

## dyndrite1

Dyndrite Day - a 2-hour event of rapid-fire announcements and new products that ignite the power of additive. Oct 29, 2020 at 11 am E/8.00 am P Join us for Dyndrite Day, a virtual event announcing new products, technologies, and partners to the Dyndrite Accelerated Geometry Engine. Join Dyndrite Founder and CEO, Harshil Goel and partners for a peek at software tools that enable a new level of capabilities and performance in additive manufacturing software workflows. Overall agenda: Dyndrite and The Dyndrite Ecosystem - Learn more about the Dyndrite architecture and how partner companies are deploying new solutions for end-users. New Product Announcement - Supercharging Voxels in Digital Manufacturing New Product Announcement - ToolPathing Standardization and much more!
Register here:https://bit.ly/33R5Fkd

----------


## JonasEichman

> Dyndrite Day - a 2-hour event of rapid-fire announcements and new products that ignite the power of additive. Oct 29, 2020 at 11 am E/8.00 am P Join us for Dyndrite Day, a virtual event announcing new products, technologies, and partners to the Dyndrite Accelerated Geometry Engine. Join Dyndrite Founder and CEO, Harshil Goel and partners for a peek at software tools that enable a new level of capabilities and performance in additive manufacturing software workflows. Overall agenda: Dyndrite and The Dyndrite Ecosystem - Learn more about the Dyndrite architecture and how partner companies are deploying new solutions for end-users. New Product Announcement - Supercharging Voxels in Digital Manufacturing New Product Announcement - ToolPathing Standardization and much more!
> Register here:https://bit.ly/33R5Fkd



Hi, can I find a recording of this event somewhere, would love to see it. Thanks !

----------

